# Certificate of Attainment in Greek for Professional Purposes



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi!

Is there anyone on here that has taken or is going to take this exam?


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't taken this exam but took the certificate in Greek A and B level. Apparently the exam your looking at is about the same level as the A is there anything I can help you with?


----------



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

catmiles said:


> I haven't taken this exam but took the certificate in Greek A and B level. Apparently the exam your looking at is about the same level as the A is there anything I can help you with?


Hi! 
Did you take it for the teaching licence?
My main question was regarding how you studied for it. I have two small children and am a single parent so going to classes would be tricky. I was wondering about online courses? Obviously that doesn't help with preparation for the oral aspect but hopefully talkng in normal day-to-day life would help with that.


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

I was working and took the two exams to renew my teaching licence. The first level is certainly not too hard. There are no teachers in my area so I bought lots of books and studied myself. Obviously living in Greece the neighbours helped with speaking practice. HAU website has links to past papers and an online test to check your level


----------



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

catmiles said:


> I was working and took the two exams to renew my teaching licence. The first level is certainly not too hard. There are no teachers in my area so I bought lots of books and studied myself. Obviously living in Greece the neighbours helped with speaking practice. HAU website has links to past papers and an online test to check your level


What level did you need to attain to renew your licence? I see that there seem to be separate ones for A1, A2, B1 and so on....


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

I got my eparkia based on the a level and my licence after B1. There seems to be a problem now as Eoppep have failed to change my licence upon request and won't answer the phone or email so I'll have to take my papers up there and see what the problem is. Something not so easy from our area anymore. So I don't know what the Greek level should be.


----------



## miaandami (Oct 4, 2015)

catmiles said:


> I got my eparkia based on the a level and my licence after B1. There seems to be a problem now as Eoppep have failed to change my licence upon request and won't answer the phone or email so I'll have to take my papers up there and see what the problem is. Something not so easy from our area anymore. So I don't know what the Greek level should be.


Showing my ignorance here but what is the eparkia and who are Eoppep?


----------



## catmiles (Feb 28, 2010)

Eparkia is the paper you need to say your qualifications are enough to teach. Greeks used to be granted Eparkia just with C2. If you are teaching based on Proficiency I believe the issue of Eparkia has been suspended. EOPPEP are the body in Greece who deal with all kinds of qualifications and teaching licences. You can check out their website eoppep.gr some of the content is in English.


----------

